# Monday 11 20 06



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I just wanted to take this moment to say how much I have enjoyed my time on this forum. I've gotten the opportunity to meet some really wierd people from all over the globe, and it has been a lot of fun. Lately, this forum has become a welcome distraction from the stuff going on in my life. 

My mother ( who I am VERY close to ) was given three months to live back in January. It's now November and she still lives by herself ( how awesome is that?!?!?!). But now, reality is setting in and things are going downhill. We had one surgery on Friday and it didn't go as well as the doctors wanted. We have two more on Monday. The hard part is, her cancer riddled body may not be strong enough to make it through the surgery. Odds don't look good. 

So what I'm asking you guys is this: pray, think about, meditate, vodoo dance, sacrifice chickens or whatever you do, do a little bit of it for my mom on monday. We could use all the help we can get.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Your mom will be in my thoughts. I hope the surgeries go well for her.

I completely know what you're going through right now. I had to care for my father who died of cancer back in 2001. The important thing is to just do whatever it takes to make her life as good as you possibly can and try to stay as positive as possible, especially around your mom. I hope things take a turn for the better for her.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

We all wish you and your mom the best.I hope all turns out well for both of you.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

slimy,

your mom and your family will be in my thoughts on Monday, I will be sending good thoughts and healing energies your way. Please let us know how things are going and if there is anything else you need from us.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

We'll be thinking about you and your mom slimy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'll send my good vibes to you and your family slimy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We will be doing the same here Slimy, though, I don't think I can give you a cat lick like Haunt







but will try!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Slimy...you and your family will be in our thoughts and in our prayers. Please let us know how it goes and know that we're all here for you if you need us.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Sam, but glad that she already showed them up by having all of that extra time. Don't count her out yet, and you know we'll all be pulling for her on Monday. We'll be here to get the news when you get a chance. And it's been a pleasure for us having you here as well.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As I said good luck. If you need to vent let me know. I've been there.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope all goes well, slimy. I know what it is like to have a loved one in that condition. Keep your chin up brother and come back to the fold when you are able.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I really hope and pray all goes well for your mom tomorrow. Also for the strength of your family to help her and each other.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Slimy--hope it all goes well.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's hoping things go well for your mom...you hang in there yourself.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Slimy - you and yours will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Warm wishes coming your way to you and your family


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Slimy...just letting you know that we are all thinking of you today and praying that all goes well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Slimy - Just a little note to let you know that you and your family are in my prayers and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words and support. 

Mom pulled through. The doctors decided to only do one of the surgeries. After many tests they decided the other one was not worth the risk.

So they did not get the bleeding stopped, but Mom will be home for Thanksgiving. That is pretty good news in my book. 

Thank you all once again. Your support means a lot to me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's great news and something to be truly thankful for slimy.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Ditto what ScareFX said.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Glad to know she came thru the surgery okay, I know you are loving every minute you are getting to spend with her slimy. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------

